# Left 4 Dead 2 crashing with Windows 7



## mallicklocal (May 28, 2008)

Hey, I'm a little afraid of upgrading from Vista because two people I know are having this issue. Once they upgraded, they couldn't play L4D2 past the intro video. The game just crashes.

I can't really give you a whole lot of other info, as they're not on my comp, but is this something I should worry about?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Was it a clean install of Windows 7 or an upgrade from Vista? A clean install is where you format the hard drive before installing 7, wiping all data and programs. This is the safest way of installing 7.

If it was an upgrade, did they reinstall L4D2?

Does it crash to the desktop or just stop responding?

Is there an error message?

Are all the chipset and device drivers up to date?


----------



## ndawgg929 (Jan 3, 2010)

im having the same problem you are talking about mallicklocal. i just installed windows 7 on my hp laptop, apparently not a "clean installation" i just installed windows 7 withough erasing everything. but anyways if anyone could solve this problem for me, i tried reinstalling left 4 dead 2. it runs on "steam" and i dont know if that program is creating a problem. its acting just as the mallicklocal explained, it runs through the first intro and then crashes.


----------



## mako88 (Jan 9, 2010)

aww ... i have the same problem with you guys, do you already know how to fix it ? my computer system is win7, after the intro the game just crashes to desktop with out any message. please email me if you know how to fix it ******** tnx..


----------



## Dr_Fibinotchi (Jan 2, 2010)

I am having the same problem as the group above. Not a single thing on how to fix it. Not much help in this forum. I tried steam, but a lot of steam for help as well and not any substance.

FRustrated.

-C


----------



## mallicklocal (May 28, 2008)

Just reinstall L4D2, it fixed my problem.


----------



## fat funny freak (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried LFD 1 and not working with windows 7. Try right clicking on the game from My Computer, go to properties and go to compatible (or what ever your computer calls it) and try making it run on windows 7. Then your computer may attempt to run it through windows 7. People have a go at this and if it does not work contact Valve (game designers) and request an update or something to LFD 2:4-dontkno


----------

